# Low residue dog food.....



## Maik (Sep 24, 2012)

I have two GSD's, a 15 month old female and a 10 month old male. Both are extremely active. Until about two months ago, I was feeding them Royal Canine breed specific dog food and all was well in the world. After reading various reviews on DogFoodAdvisor.com, I switched them over to Tast of the Wild, which they did not seem to like. So, after that I went with Merrick grain free, which was to rich for them as their poops were very loose for several weeks. After giving up on grain free, I went with Merrick Classic, which they seem to like, but man do they poop......and poop and poop again!

Seems to me years ago there was a dog food that was "low residue".....are they still in existence?

I am tempted to go back to Royal Canine as that is what the breeder uses....

Any suggestions?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

A raw food diet is your ultimate low residue food... small, firm stool much less frequency. My 85lb male poops one or twice a day, very small amount.

The low residue food that first comes to mind is the veterinarian formula, but I would never recommend that.

In general, the high quality grain-free foods with low carbohydrate content will be low residue. Orijen, Acana, and the Merrick grain free lines.. Since they have issues with higher protein, my recommendation would be to switch to Acana and get them on a good digestive support supplement program including intestinal soothers and probiotics + digestive enzymes.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> A raw food diet is your ultimate low residue food... small, firm stool much less frequency. My 85lb male poops one or twice a day, very small amount.
> 
> The low residue food that first comes to mind is the veterinarian formula, but I would never recommend that.
> 
> In general, the high quality grain-free foods with low carbohydrate content will be low residue. Orijen, Acana, and the Merrick grain free lines.. Since they have issues with higher protein, my recommendation would be to switch to Acana and get them on a good digestive support supplement program including intestinal soothers and probiotics + digestive enzymes.


Agree with Wild Wolf.
Here is a good combination of digestive enzymes and pro-biotics in an easy to use powder: The Wholistic Pet
If they need something stronger, my holistic vet recommends a digestive enzyme that contains Ox Bile and Pancreatin. She says that plant derived enzymes may not be enough and they need support from "animal" sourced ingredients. I use this one too. I crush it between 2 spoons and sprinkle on food: Bilex 90 Tablets by Douglas Laboratories
Hope this helps!
Moms


----------

